# Fischereiprüfung 2007



## Motorola (28. Oktober 2006)

Habe mich für die Prüfung im März 2007 angemeldet. Nun beginnt der Unterricht bald. Gibt es ein Programm für Pc wo man auch gut lernen kann? Kann nicht so gut aus Büchern lernen #t
Achja komme aus Bayern. #6


----------



## DonCamile (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82839&highlight=fischerpr%FCfung


----------



## Goettinger (10. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

www.fangplatz.de


----------



## Kuschi777 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Du musst eig. gar nichts aus Büchern lernen.

Ich hab 2006 in Bayern die Prüfung gemacht ich hab einfach

2 Wochen vor der prüfung die fragen aus dem Fragenkatalog 

wiederholt.

Das andere musst du nicht unbedingt wissen was dort nicht

gefragt ist weil nur fragen aus diesem Katolog drann kommen,

Es sind so ungefähr 970 Fragen drinne.


----------



## Nimra (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hallo @Motorola,
|laola:
Wenn du nicht so gut aus Büchern lernst solltest du für dich die beste Methode suchen, wie es dir Spaß macht.#6
Ich habe in 2006- 8 meiner Jungs durch die Prüfung  begleitet und fast jeder hat für sich eine andere Lernmethode verwendet.|kopfkrat
Du bekommst  bei deinem Vorbereitungskurs alles was du brauchst. Zusätzlich kannst du jedoch noch weitere Hilfen zulegen wenn du es für nötig hälst. Wende dich an deinen Lehrgangsleiter. Die haben noch weitere Angebote mit Lernhilfen. Ob CD, Fragekarten ......

Die einen lernen ganz leicht indem sie sich die Themen einmal durchlesen ( das sind jedoch die wenigsten)
|uhoh:
Andere lernen gezielt jedes Fachgebiet nach und nach. Zum Schluß intensiv die Fragen dazu bis alles  sitzt.
|kopfkrat
Wieder andere können nur alleine lernen, oder nur in der Gruppe.
Wenn du im Kurs aufpaßt |licht(  was nicht immer so einfach ist)
-----dir dann die Unterlagen dazu nachträglich zuhause einfach durchliest:b( und das in Ruhe  ohne Musik und ohne nervende Geschwister)
--und dann mit einem Opfer ( Mutter, Vater, Kumpel,Jugendleiter,Freund............... dich Abfragen läßt, stellst du fest wo es noch bei dir hängt. Nur die Fragen die du nicht weist würde ich noch mal intensiv lernen.

Schonzeiten/Maße sind immer so ne Sache. Hier eine Variante:
Schreibe, Fischarten-Schonmaß-und Schonzeit jeweils auf einen bunten Zettel und hänge diese überall in deiner Wohnung auf wo du hinkommst. Jedesmal wenn du vorbeigehst siehst du ihn. Das kann sich einprägen.Und sieht lustig aus|muahah:

Ich empfehle dir jedoch dir ein paar Gleichgesinnte zu suchen.
Du bist ja nicht alleine in dem Kurs. 2-3 Leute können sich gegenseitig am besten Abfragen

Wenn du in einem Verein bist quäle deinen Jugendleiter, der macht das bestimmt.

Die Prüfung ist auf jeden Fall zu schaffen. Jedoch nicht ohne lernen. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Gib  mal bescheid wie es läuft

Grüße
Armin
 
​


----------



## claude (26. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

hi motorola, auch ich hab mich für die fischereiprüfung 07 angemeldet (auch in bayern) und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich angesichts des fragenkatalogs, besonders gesetzeskunde, schon ziemliche magenschmerzen. aber immer positiv denken.....WIR schaffen das bestimmt!!! ich hab so ne lernerei das ich mir zu bestimmten themen immer bestimmte lieder anhöre.... an die kann ich mich dann immer erinnern.. hat mir im staatsexamen auch geholfen. also dann alles gute und viel glück

claude


----------



## Motorola (27. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Mh okay danke euch .
Ich bin eigentlich einer der sich die Sachen 3-5 mal durchließt und dann sitzen die Sachen. Aber mh mal kucken ^^. Viel weiß ich ja eh schon. Paar fragen zu Gewässerkunde sind neu und Gesetzeskunde muss ich komplett lernen aber sonnst ist alles ziemlich einfach :g. 
Ist schon gut das man vorher schon geangelt hat (viele Jahre) Und das ich mich auch intensiv mit Angel auseinander setzte. Das heißt Verschiedene Zeitungen lesen, Über einzelne Sachen informieren (rollen,Ruten,Rigs usw) 
Ich denke es wird locker ^^.


----------



## joshua (27. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Ist die Prüfung in Bayern soviel schwerer als in NRW?
Hier waren Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse kein Thema,(ausser Mindestmass beim Aal)
Alles in allem , empfand ich die Fragen (Multiple Choice, wobei sich die angebotenen Antworten teilweise selbst disqualifizieren) 
und die Prüfung recht einfach.


----------



## claude (27. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

tja motorola, dann hast du ja nen riesenvorteil mir gegenüber... i kann keine multirolle von ner stationärrolle unterscheiden und ansonsten bin ich was angeln angeht eher noch voll der depp.... aber ich mach mir trotzdem hoffnung das ich es schaffe. schon alleine deswegen weil ich ne wette mit meinen mann laufen hab...


----------



## Motorola (27. November 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*



claude schrieb:


> tja motorola, dann hast du ja nen riesenvorteil mir gegenüber... i kann keine multirolle von ner stationärrolle unterscheiden und ansonsten bin ich was angeln angeht eher noch voll der depp.... aber ich mach mir trotzdem hoffnung das ich es schaffe. schon alleine deswegen weil ich ne wette mit meinen mann laufen hab...



HeHe.
Naja wird schon werden. 
Viel Glück:m

Ps. Aus welcher Ecke Bayerns kommst du den?


----------



## Motorola (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Und claude schon was gelernt? .
Hast du ICQ? oder sowas? können uns ja gegenseitig helfen bei problemen.
MFG


----------



## claude (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hi Motorola, a bissal hob i scho gelernt, obwohl ich mir bei Gesetzeskunde denk das ich bald Jura studieren kann und bei Gewässerkunde mach i bald den Doc als Wasserbiologe. Yahoo-Messi hab i aber schau einfach ins Profil, meine Ecke ist Niederbayern... Also meld dich doch einfach mal, kann ein bisschen aufheiterung in dieser schweren Prüfungszeit brauchen:c
LG Claude


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

@ Claude
Das schaffst Du schon #h #6


----------



## Mikedeluxe (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Also ich habe diese Woche Samstag meine Prüfung abgelegt,und mit der vollen Punktzahl bestanden.(in Hessen)Ich muss sagen die Prüfung war mehr wie Easy(selbst die Gesetzeskunde war ein lacher).Zum Lernen kann ich nur folgendes empfehlen:"Heintges Lernsystem,Sicher durch die Fischerprüfung",dies wurde bei uns auf dem Vorbereitunglehrgang angeboten,was allerdings einen Unkostenbeitrag von 54€ auf sich hat,dafür muss ich aber sagen das es sich lohnt.Denn in dieser Mappe befinden sich zu jedem Sachgebiet ein Ordner mit allen Abildungen die auch im Lehrgang als Folie aufgelegt werden.Das ganze kann man auch online beziehen,glaube auch als DvD erhältlich.

Trotzdem viel Glück euch beiden und macht euch nicht so verrückt so schwer ist es nun wirklich nicht

So long der Deluxe


----------



## claude (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ja das stimmt, bei uns im kurs verwenden sie auch die heintgesbücher, i find die auch ganz klasse..#6


----------



## Bartemann (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

CD`s sind sehr anschaulich, aber nicht überal richtig und auch beinhalten meist auch nicht alle Fragen! Da diese für alle Bundesländer gemacht sind, können Fragen in Bayern richtig, aber in Hamburg falsch sein (oder umgekehrt ). Dennoch schon wegen der Bebilderung eine gute Hilfe.

Ein Vorbereitungskurs ist immer nur so gut wie sein Kursleiter!
Halte selbst seit 1985 Kurse ab, daher weis ich wovon ich rede.
Ich hoffe für dich, das du einen Kursleiter triffs, der insbesondere auf Jugendliche eingehen kann (ist leider sehr Selten) und kein Komisskopf der den Schülern zeigen will was er alles kann und was er schon alles erlbt hat ( stimm eh` nur zur Hälfte ).

Auch hat es keinen Sinn dich bei erfahrenen Anglern zu Informieren. Das heutige Angeln hat nichts mit dem Quatsch zu tun, was ihr für eure Prüfung lehrnen müsst !!

Lehrn jetzt für die Prüfung - später kannst du dann das Angeln lernen.

J.H.


----------



## Motorola (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Ja habe mir die Cd Gekauft. Ist echt zu empfehlen. Dort kann man sein Bundesland einstellen dann passen sich die Fragen von selber an. Echt klasse.

Naja ich habe noch nichts gelernt ; ) . Wird schon


----------



## fireline (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

#hhi,claude und motorola,mein sohn hat sie heuer im frühjahr mit erfolg bestanden,er hat nur mit den fragebögen vergangener jahre gelernt http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/ schaut mal hier nach da sind die prüfungsfragen zurück bis 1995,wenn ihr die bögen beherrscht braucht ihr keine angst vor der prüfung zu haben 

mfg


----------



## Motorola (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

So.
Hab mir mal das Heintges Fit to Fisch gekauft. 
Richtig geil :q.
8 mal durchgegangen und 8 mal bestanden:vik:.
Mit dem Programm kan ich viel besser lernen. 

Kann man für ALLE Bundesländer einstellen. 

Ps: (Bei Interesse melden )


Nun habe ich keine Sorgen mehr das ich die Prüfung nicht bestehe #h. 

Werde ich nun jeden Tag mal so 5 mal durch machen also je.60 Prüfungsfragen (sucht er selber raus) und gut ist


----------



## angelschu (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

#h Gehe mal zur internet Seite von Heindges da findest du alles was du brauchst. Zum Beispiel Online Trainer,Dvd usw. Hat mir im Dezember auch sehr geholfen.
Viel Glück #6


----------



## otto777 (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ach das ist ganz locker habe auch erst gedacht das schaffst du nicht und bla dann habe ich kurz vorherr auf www.fangplatz.de angefangen zu lernen und mit 0 fehlern bestanden das ist ganz easy wenn du dich 1 woche oder merh intensiv damit beschäftigs.
also viel glück


----------



## WerderFan-259 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

hmm. werde in den Sommerferien mein Angelschein machen und ca. in Bremen (die MACHT von der Weser...xD)!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Fragen etwa so dran kommen?

mfg WerderFan


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ehrlih gesagt verstehe ich die aufruhe die wegen der fischereiprüfung gemacht wird nicht...also ich hab kein einziges mal dafür gelernt....ich musst mir nur die fischkarten einmal angucken..aber ansonsten....^^
0 Fehler..xD 
aber wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will..les dir einfach ein oder zwei mal dein kleines fragenbuch durch..das meiste erschließt sich so logisch...^^also für jemanden der ein bisschen gebildet ist dürfte das kein problem sein!


----------



## Novice (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*



WerderFan-259 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Fragen etwa so dran kommen?
> 
> mfg WerderFan


 
Moin WerderFan, 

habe mich als Einsteiger am Dienstag angemeldet für die Prüfung im April/Mai. War persönlich beim Landesfischereiverband und habe auch mit den Prüfern gesprochen. Es werden wohl 60 Fragen gestellt aus 360 für Bremen, wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe. Bundesweit gibt es wohl 1200 Fragen. 

Es gibt zu jeder Frage drei mögliche Antworten, wobei nur eine richtig ist. Also kein Multiple Choice. 
Mach Dir demnach keine Sorgen. Ein wenig Interesse am Thema und das wird schon. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Unterricht in Hastedt.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ich hab im november 2006 die prüfung in baden-württemberg bestanden:vik:... ich hab mich einfach intensiv mit den fragen beschäftigt und irgendwann konnt ich bei jeder frage die ich gelesen hab die antwort schon auswendig gekonnt... also einfach die fragen paar mal durchamachen und dann is das kein problem!:m:m


----------



## StefanTS (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hi Ihr Leidensgenossen!

Ich bin auch für die Prüfung im März in Bayern angemeldet. Allerdings hab ich weder Bekannte und Freunde die fischen, noch hab ich schwarz geangelt. Früher als kleiner Junge mit mäßitgem Erfolg und vor zwei Jahren im Urlaub im Schweden (mit weniger mäßigem Erfolg, und darüber sprech ich auch lieber nicht *schäm* |sagnix ).

Lernen tu ich auch mit dem Heintges-System. Vom Kurs aus haben wir die Bücher, und ich hab mir die Fit to Fisch CD bestellt. Wenn ich nur nicht immer so Prüfungsangst hätte...

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Motorola (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*



StefanTS schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Leidensgenossen!
> 
> Ich bin auch für die Prüfung im März in Bayern angemeldet. Allerdings hab ich weder Bekannte und Freunde die fischen, noch hab ich schwarz geangelt. Früher als kleiner Junge mit mäßitgem Erfolg und vor zwei Jahren im Urlaub im Schweden (mit weniger mäßigem Erfolg, und darüber sprech ich auch lieber nicht *schäm* |sagnix ).
> 
> ...


 
Mh wo hast du den Unterricht? Evt kommst ja aus meiner gegend.


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ich will mich auch für die fischereiprüfung anmelden soweit kann ich das teoretische aber das praktische ?
keine ahnung wie ich das lernen soll


----------



## StefanTS (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hi Motorola, ich mach den Kurs in Traunstein beim Peter.


----------



## Motorola (3. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

So. Heute Prüfung und gleich bestanden . 
Und sooo schwer ist es nun auch nicht. 
Habe max 5 Stunden Zeit investiert und 4 Fehler in der Prüfung 

Let's go Fishing!!!


----------



## InfectiveDesign (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! 

Habe auch ein paar Fragen zu dem Thema, da ich hier "neu" bin, hoffe ich diese im richtigen Unterforum zu stellen. Bin 25 Jahre alt, und komme aus Düsseldorf.

Seit geraumer Zeit begleite ich einen guten Freund zu seinen Angelausflügen und habe dabei richtig Spaß.
Möchte in diesem Frühjahr hier in Düsseldorf den Fischereischein machen, nur wo?

Was wird der in etwa kosten, wie Zeitintensiv wird es sein?

Worauf sollte ich generell achten? 

Habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich? 

Würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## Franzi` (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hi,
ich hab meinen Schein auch letzes Jahr in Düsseldorf gemacht. Angemeldet hab ich mich direkt bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Düsseldorf Brinckmannstr. 7. Die Anmeldung hat 30 € gekostet. Die Termine für dieses Jahr stehen auf der Homepage der Stadt Düsseldorf oder einfach bei der Behörde anrufen. Die Prüfung selber fand in einer Kneipe irgendwo in Düsseldorf statt, erst war die theoretische Prüfung mit allen in einem Saal und die praktische Prüfung wurde dann in Gruppen eingeteilt, wer am schnellsten mit der Theorie fertig war durfte dann auch als erstes in die Praktische. 
Ich hoffe hab dir ein bisschen weiter geholfen 

Gruß


----------



## StefanTS (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hi!

Gestern war ich ja auch zur Prüfung --- schaut gut aus! Hab danach keinen Fehler gefunden :vik: Freu mich riesig! Na dann mal abwarten wann das Prüfungszeugnis kommt.

Hab mich heute gleich mal zum 'Anfischen' verabredet, am 01.Mai wenn die Saison am Chiemsee losgeht.

Na dann kann ich ja jetzt mal in aller Ruhe mein spärliches Equipment fertig machen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## christian_a (4. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hallo Leute,
auch ich hab gestern meine Prüfung bestanden. :vik: Naja, Stefan und ich hatten ja auch einen super Vorbereitungskurs besucht!#r

Ich  bin auch schon ganz hibbelig und warte schon ganz gespannt auf die schriftliche Bestätigung und die ersten offiziellen Angelausflüge #:

Chris


----------



## JD_THE_HAI (7. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hallo Angler!

Würde gern ein paar Infos bezüglich einer Angelscheinprüfung erhalten. Wohne in Hannover und suche einen guten und villeicht kostengünsigen Verein oder Bund der Angelscheinprüfungen durchführt.

Da ich noch nich so lange in HVR wohne kenne ich mich sehr schlecht hier aus! 

Würde mich freuen einige Antworten zu bekommen(am besten leute aus HVR)   


Danke im vorraus


JD_THE_HAI


----------



## Nimra (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Soooo die Bayrischen Ergebnisse sind draußen,
|schild-g
Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen neuen Fischereiberechtigten.

Und den andern Kopf hoch. Nachprüfung folgt.
:b


Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Justhon (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Ich wünsch auch allen neuen Anglern Glück zum neuen Schein!


Ich werd die Prüfung im November machen, hab da keine Bedenken! Das einzige was ich mir mal angucken müsste wären die Gesetze denk ich:m:q#6


----------



## deltacomc (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*



Nimra schrieb:


> Soooo die Bayrischen Ergebnisse sind draußen,
> 
> |schild-g
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen neuen Fischereiberechtigten.​
> ...


 
Grüße Dich!

Du meinst mit "Ergebnissen" wahrscheinlich die statistischen Auswertungen  ! Denn wie man hier nachlesen kann, is noch nich offizielles im Briefkasten gelandet ... *grummel*


----------



## Nimra (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

@deltacomc
Also meine Jungs, sowie meine Frau haben heute die Zertifikate erhalten

|supergri
​


----------



## deltacomc (28. März 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Na dann mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" an den Rest Deiner Familie #6 !

Dann kann es beim Rest ja auch nimmer lang dauern :vik:


----------



## donlotis (1. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*



Nimra schrieb:


> @deltacomc
> Also meine Jungs, sowie meine Frau haben heute die Zertifikate erhalten
> 
> |supergri
> ​




Na, dann wird das Solo-Angeln ja bald fast unmöglich.
So gerne ich mit der Familie/Freunden fische, oft bin ich auch mal gerne allein unterwegs. 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nimra (2. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hey , das ist doch garkein Problem @Donlotis 
|muahah:
Alles eine Frage der Abstimmung. Relaxen am Wasser ist null Problemo.Da drück ich meiner Frau einfach ein 600 Seitenbuch in die Hand setze sie schön auf einen bequemen Stuhl und sie ist locker 2 Tage beschäftigt. Sie sitzt dann zwar am See ist aber ca 5000 km weit weg. lol
#g
Grüße
Armin
( der, der sich auch mit Frau am Wasser wohlfühlt)​


----------



## shark1984 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

hallo,

ich habe mich im forum neu angemeldet.

erst mal sers angelfreunde....

so jetzt zu meiner frage:
was kostet der angeschein ungefähr:
anmeldung, wartezeit bis prüfung,lehrgang, prüfung, und halt streckenkarte oder so 

bitte helft mir 
freu mich schon auf antworten 

grüße aus würzbug


----------



## Nimra (4. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hello shark
#h
Da merkt man doch gleich:
Nach der Prüfung  ist vor der Prüfung .

Also die Prüfung ist in Bayern immer am ersten Samstag im März.
Kosten ca.160€ Das schwankt von Kurs zu Kurs.

Anmelden ist Anfang Dezember.

Mach dich bei deiner Stadtverwaltung schlau, wann Lehrgänge beginnen.

Wie Jung  bist du?

Viel erfolg

Armin

​


----------



## nExX (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

ja du musst aber dazu auch meist noch das lehrmaterial rechnen, fals du es dir nicht irgendwo ausleihen kannst, ich habe für meinen schein mit bücher usw. um die 300 euro gezahlt!


----------



## StefanTS (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hier mal eine kleine Aufstellung, wie's bei uns kostentechnisch ausgesehen hat:

 - Lehrgangsgebühr                  € 105,-
 - Heintges Lehrmaterial            €  45,-
 - Prüfungsgebühr                    €  26,-
 - Bearbeitungsgebühr Gmeinde  €  35,-
 - Fischereiabgabe 5 Jahre        €  40,-
 - Prüfungs bestehen               unbezahlbar :q 

Gewässerkarten gibt's bei uns in der Gegend von ca. € 8,50 bis € 18,00 / Tageskarte, je nachdem wo ma hingeht.

Und dann kommt ja noch die Ausrüstung...

Keine billige Sache also.

Viel Spaß beim Kurs!

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kampfvogel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hallo
Ich will mit meinen Freunden diese Jahr die Fischerreischeinprüfung in NRW-Köln ablegen.
Ich habe mich schon wundgegoogelt und finde die Prüfungstermine sowie die Anmeldefristen nirgends.

Wäre super wenn mir da wer weiterhelfen könnte!!

Mfg Kampfvogel


----------



## tobi79 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

Hallo!
Ich komme  aus dem EN Kreis,also die Bochumer Ecke,würde ich mal so sagen.
Wir hatten heute die Theoretische Prüfung und ich kann Euch sagen,die ist ja wirklich sowas von einfach.
Es ging um 18.10 Uhr los und um 18.18 Uhr hatte ich alle 60 Fragen beantwortet!
Jetzt geht es am Samstag morgen zur Praktischen und dann hoffe ich mal kann es endlich los gehen.Darauf freue ich mich schon!!#h 
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## Another_Sky (17. April 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2007*

@ Kampfvogel: habe dir ne PN geschickt.


----------

